
China uproots 9,000 people for huge telescope in search for aliens - mhb
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/feb/16/china-relocates-9000-people-fast-telescope-search-for-aliens
======
wrong_variable
Of'course the chinese govt is not very good.

But govts have done far more worse things for counter-productive reasons (
Iraq cough ).

I would hate to be one of the 9000 people ( even though the modern economical
reality makes me move every couple of years ). But for the chinese govt 9000
people is not many, given that in the past they killed millions for no
apparent reason.

The aliens must feel really special if we are ready to sacrifice 9000's
people's lifestyle just to see them. Hope they are not doing something
similar.

